# Pointless Fight Alert: Tomasz Adamek vs James Toney



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Via BadLeftHook-












> The already-busy September 8 date on the boxing schedule just got busier, as Tomasz Adamek and James Toney have agreed to a fight at the Prudential Center in Newark. The fight will be on independent pay-per-view, most likely Integrated Sports, and will air in the afternoon, in part to avoid going up against Ward vs Dawson on HBO and Bailey vs Alexander on Showtime, and also so that it will air in prime time in Poland, where the fight will probably be making the bulk of its money. The fight will share the afternoon with Klitschko vs Charr, however.
> 
> Adamek (46-2, 28 KO) recently beat Eddie Chambers in a fight that Chambers fought pretty much with one arm and was competitive most of the way. He was set to return on the September 21 edition of NBC Sports Fight Night, but apparently this is just too good an offer to pass up.
> 
> ...



TBH I'm not surprised Toney is going with this fight, he's got a big mouth, name value and an already sketchy legacy at best.

My real disappointment comes with Adamek, thaking this fight has zero consequence to that dream rematch against Klitcshko (where he got manhandled). Adamek couldn't finish or dominate a one-armed Eddie Chambers...now this? A fight against an overweight circus-act?

Sorry Adamek, I'm not buying your comeback trail.


----------

